# community tank w/breeding



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

Are there any breed happy cichlids that do well in a community tank? 
I set up a old 65gal hex for my parents and theyre always talking about babies.
So i didnt know if there would be a suitable pair that would breed but not kill all the other fish while this is happening.

Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Is it like a column tank? What other fish are in there?


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

It is a column tank. Fiah are black beon tetras, glo tetras and pencil fish


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't think you are going to find anything in African cichlids for that tank with those companions. The pencil fish are not reproducing?


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

Not that *** seen. And im open to any. I was thinking some south american would do well


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

Well ****. I see what i did. I posted in the wrong section. :-/ meant to be in the south american subsection


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Geos RHT, discus and cory cats have been breeding in my comm tank: rummy nose, corries, discus and geos. The tank mates were all safe and healthy. Only 1 fry of corries made into adulthood.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

What are the dimensions of the tank footprint? You want to add a cichlid species to your parents tank, correct?


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

LxWxH = 27 x 24 x 28
Yes it is my parents tank. 
It was stocked with about 35 fish but a disease ravaged it and before i could get it under control it took the stock down to about 10.
But that was about a month ago so it should be gtg


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Hex tanks are not the best for cichlids but I think you could try for a pair of Rams or Apistogramma.


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

what about a pair of Kribensis? or angels?

Someone once told me that angels would "love" a hex tank. I was skeptical so i never did it lol


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Angels are feisty. You really need to stock them in a small group so that no one fish gets bullied.

How about some Bolivian rams or keyhole cichlids?


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

I didnt want rams as i already have them and i like to see different fish in all the tanks i tale care of lol. But I've never seen keyhole cichlids. They're interesting looking


----------

